# Keepsake Box Build



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I am making this for my wife. I got the basic idea from Jophus14 http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/keepsake-box-45940/ on this forum but I am going to change it up a bit. Kinda like my first difficult project (at least for me). So far it is walnut and maple. I am not exactly sure how I am going to do the inside yet but the top will be panels of maple surrounded by walnut borders. Also I am adding feet.








Thanks for all of the advice I got in my last thread on how to cut thin strips. This is what I needed it for. I am mostly winging the project. Here is my plans that I worked on feverishly:








And here is what I got done today:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm glued to this one. Looking pretty sweet to me.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dominick said:


> I'm glued to this one. Looking pretty sweet to me.


I think I am goiing to line the inside with 1/8 inch maple and makr partitons and removable shelfs with walnut....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mengtian said:


> I think I am goiing to line the inside with 1/8 inch maple and makr partitons and removable shelfs with walnut....


Now that would be very unique.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Now that would be very unique.


It is big enough...outside dimensions are 15 x 8 1/2


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*Second day*

Had time this morning while the Mrs was gone to keep working on her box. Got to use my new saw and made a zero clearance insert. Made a little jig thing so I didn't chop a finger off putting the grooves in the frame for the lid.

I put blue tape on all of the pieces to make me remember they were the top side. I didn't want the grooves to be offset when I miterd pieces.
(What I mean is when I put the grooves in they were not dead on center. So if I had a piece upside down the maple inserts would not line up)

Tomorrow if I have time I am going to do the feet and figure out what to do with the inside.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks great!!!! It's really taking shape. Can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow! that really looks good. Are you hinging it, or is the top a lift off?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the contrasting woods. Nicely done so far! I think a maple liner would be sharp.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*Had time for the feet*

I had time to do the feet today. I used 2" x 1" wood and routed a 12 " piece all the way around. Then I cut a 2" piece off and routed the 4th edge. With the remaining longer piece I routed the end and repeated the process.

Next up: line the inside with maple, build a shelf, get some hinges and I thought putting a couple of brass handles in the side would look nice


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

looks nice without the brass handles....


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I thought brass handles would look good because it is bigger than a jewerly box (15 1/2 x 8 1/2 x 7"). Still not sure yet. I toyed with the idea of making wooden hinges but the lid is 1/2 " thick.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with groovy. On no brass. 
As far as the hinges, I'd try making my own. I like the feet. Looks sweet. Lol


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't have much time to work on the box. The lid was not square to the box but fortunatley I made it a tad bigger. I used a small plane to shave all sides to fit flush with one another. If you look at the last pic in a previous post you will see what I mean.

Got to practice planing which was fun.

For the inside I am leaning toward beige felt. Still a toss up with that or a maple lining.


----------

